# DatagramSocket



## JavaBeginner2 (15. Feb 2006)

Hallo
ich habe eine Frage zum DatagramSocket. Ich versende und empfange UDP Telegramme über das Netzwerk. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem wenn ich meinen socket.close() ausführe bekomme ich ihn danach mit socket.connect nicht mehr geöffnet. Das heist es wird danach auf alle Operationen von meinem Socket eine Exception Socket is closed geworfen. Was kann ich tun
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im vorraus 

Schöne Grüße

JavaBeginner2

DatagramSocket:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/DatagramSocket.html


----------



## despairedNoob (16. Feb 2006)

hi,

ich hab keinen blassen schimmer davon, aber aus der dokumentation (dein link) geht hervor, dass es noch eine andere methode gibt...

```
disconnect()
```

...weil meiner meinung nach, schließt

```
close()
```
die verbindung komplett, wobei

```
disconnect()
```
nur den socket freigibt...

wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht genau...


mfg dNoob


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

könnte auch das übliche Timeout Problem sein

=> es dauert immer etwas, bis der Socket wirklich "freigegeben" wird


----------

